# Freezer Bag Cooking



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I know this might not work well for long term survival, but if you are like me and live in an area that is prone to short term power outages, this idea is great for those times you have three days without power and are sick of canned soup.

Freezer Bag Cooking™ - Outdoor Food Simplified

It is also really cool for those who love to camp.

"Spend any amount of time in the outdoors and you have probably found that mealtime is full of trade-offs. Do you choose foods that fuel your body or foods that satisfy your taste buds? Do you spend the extra time to prepare a real meal or grab a protein bar on the go?

Freezer Bag CookingTM minimizes these trade-offs by changing the concepts of traditional outdoor food. It offers simplicity, convenience and variety, then whirls them together with the philosophies of lightweight outdoor adventuring. The cooking gear needed is minimal, lightweight and can be bought, found or even made. Meals are prepared at home and put into zip top freezer bags. When ready to eat, the meal is prepared in and eaten out of the freezer bag. Mealtime becomes fast, effortless and cleanup is as easy as licking your utensil and sealing the zip top bag. Also, with meals portioned into individual freezer bags, making meals for multi-day trips, families or a group is painless.

So whether you like to be fancy with your food or keep it simple, Freezer Bag CookingTM can be your ticket to better eating and enjoyment of your outdoor experience."


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I didn't realize that you can make lots of stuff using a FreezerBaggie .. wow!

I had an email a while back about making an omelet in a Freezer-bag. Drop two eggs into a bag, toss in some favorite omelet mixings (cheeze, peppers, mushrooms, etc) - seal and put into a pot of boiling water for a few minutes till cooked up nice and solid.

Serve with your favorite omelet sauces.


----------



## dyermaker (Jan 28, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> I didn't realize that you can make lots of stuff using a FreezerBaggie .. wow!
> 
> I had an email a while back about making an omelet in a Freezer-bag. Drop two eggs into a bag, toss in some favorite omelet mixings (cheeze, peppers, mushrooms, etc) - seal and put into a pot of boiling water for a few minutes till cooked up nice and solid.
> 
> Serve with your favorite omelet sauces.


Pretty cool, gonna have to try that omelet idea this weekend with the family! 
Thanks for sharing you guys!


----------

